# Bitch Slap Cosmetics



## ShugAvery2001 (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know... this line has been getting a lot of pub on youtube..

I'm thinking about trying it out, mainly because they take paypal payments.....

Bitch Slap! Cosmetics

YouTube - Bright Blue Smokey Eye using Bitchslap-Cosmetics!

YouTube - BSC Contest Entry PLUS Tutorial!

YouTube - Bitch Slap! Cosmetics


Something about this line scares me though


----------



## cheryl (Mar 19, 2009)

I've heard about it on YouTube as well. The colours look amazingly pigmented and I was considering purchasing a few products myself. 
And I know what you mean about something about the line scares you... lol I think it would be a bit too much if you used a ton of it, but in small dose I think it would be a beautiful look


----------



## couturesista (Mar 19, 2009)

Yup, just viewed the same vids earlier today.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 19, 2009)

I am curious but don't know if I will try it.  I love the vibrancy of the colors but there is something holding me back....


----------



## MissResha (Mar 19, 2009)

this line scares the living SHIT out of me

and i'm no punk!


LMAO but jeeez! its just so...angry...


i dunno, heard it was very powdery....would like to know how someone who's actually used it, feels about it


----------



## Krista7 (Mar 19, 2009)

I hadn't heard of this line before. TBH, I'm just giggling at the name. I can't really take it seriously!


----------



## Lapis (Mar 19, 2009)

it's the same as scandalous isn't it? they buy their supply from the same place.
the drag queen looks are not endearing however


----------



## laurenlovesmac (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_this line scares the living SHIT out of me

and i'm no punk!


LMAO but jeeez! its just so...angry...


i dunno, heard it was very powdery....would like to know how someone who's actually used it, feels about it_

 
 I have three of the paintwheels in  sweet bitch, blue eyed bitch and innocent bitch ( i think) the paintwheels do give good color payoff but have an extreme amount of glitter in them( be aware to does eyes 1st then foundation) which equal alot of fall out! The texture is very weird and powdery <--- lol is that a word?but vibrant ... and dont use your mac brushes they will stain them! Also use a good base, i wore sweet bitch and the hot pink stained my lids!... but if your thinking about trying it do it NOW..... i noticed her prices are going up  hope that helped


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laurenlovesmac* 

 
_ Also use a good base, i wore sweet bitch and the hot pink stained my lids!... but if your thinking about trying it do it NOW..... i noticed her prices are going up  hope that helped_

 
Oh well forget it then!  If it's staining lids then it's probably too intense for me


----------



## MissResha (Mar 19, 2009)

^^thanks!!


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 19, 2009)

I've heard of this on myspace....I know a few girls who have bought it and adore it. I have never tried it because I have a steadfast rule that I don't purchase anything I can't get my hands on first....


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 19, 2009)

Another one, what's going on here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't help but to think sometimes these people are taking advantage of their subbies. Color pay off is a good thing, but staining of the lids, ehh idk.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 19, 2009)

I know... I can't deal with the lid staining thing...


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2009)

IDK - these looks are not for me, but the artistry in some of them is EXCELLENT!!


----------



## Cocopuff (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been watching this as well on YT and decided to try 3 paintwheels.  Crazy Bitch, Innocent Bitch and Sweet Bitch.  I just got these today and I need to play with them.  They do have alot of glitter.  One thing that is disappointing, is that when I look on YT, the compact looks different and bigger than the ones that I got.  But, I will gladly take these around with me when I travel.  If I lose it, no love lost.  But if I ever lose something from MAC, all I can say is that I Pity the fool!


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 19, 2009)

Whats with them using the word Bitch so much?

Thats going to turn off a lot of potential customers. I'm no stranger to cursing but I feel you really limit your market when you start publicizing with a name like that. 

Besides, they uses the same supplier that Scandalous does. They aren't using their own products that they created, they are just reselling products from a supplier with the "Bitch Slap" name on them


----------



## kyoto (Mar 19, 2009)

That's really the name?  OMG, I only wandered in here because I thought it was a joke.  Ha!  I'll have to watch some of the vids.  I've never heard of them before, but talk about gotcha marketing.


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_the drag queen looks are not endearing however_

 
That's what I said when I looked at the pictures...who would wear these colors the way they are?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 19, 2009)

I've already made fun of the name in the Scandalous Cosmetics thread.

I've noticed most Bitchslap/ Scandalous Cosmetic users are very into that bright, funky, almost drag queen, almost clownish look. I guess that's who their products are marketed to.

Those lines to me scream "Wannabe-MAC". Not saying that's a bad thing.


----------



## NeonKitten (Mar 19, 2009)

you know i'm not really sure i'm cool this...i'm not easily offended but i was looking at all the product names not to mention the intro song

plus this isn't even an original company they get it from a wholesale supplier. this was a big thing in the scandulous thread...why is it that people who buy this makeup to sell give it messed up names? lol


----------



## kyuubified (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm no conservative and while I indulge in the occasional profanity, I have to agree the name is off putting. It seems like they're trying too hard to seem aloof, cold, and, simply put... bitches. I mean, I can understand Too Faced or Scandalous as a name of a company, but "Bitch Slap Cosmetics" is just taking it a step further- and failing. It seems like they're trying to hard to be "trendy", and that really is an unappealing trait. I know I shouldn't judge a book by it's cover, I can't help but do that in this case. So, despite it's vibrant colors, and products with a lot of potential, this is just something I am going to have to skip.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyuubified* 

 
_I'm no conservative and while I indulge in the occasional profanity, I have to agree the name is off putting. It seems like they're trying too hard to seem aloof, cold, and, simply put... bitches. I mean, I can understand Too Faced or Scandalous as a name of a company, but "Bitch Slap Cosmetics" is just taking it a step further- and failing. It seems like they're trying to hard to be "trendy", and that really is an unappealing trait. I know I shouldn't judge a book by it's cover, I can't help but do that in this case. So, despite it's vibrant colors, and products with a lot of potential, this is just something I am going to have to skip._

 
I agree with the whole name thing. I actually take it a step further as I find the name to be downright offensive and degrading.

Bitch slap cosmetics? More like, "Bitch slapp"ed on a label and called it her own cosmetics line...


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 20, 2009)

I love bright colors (minus the drag look) and this would be a line i would probably buy from BUT i curse like a sailor and the name itself is enough for me to say "i'll pass" 

White trash bitch, snobby bitch, fake bitch???? Really?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 20, 2009)

Whoa. I didn't know "The Master of Makeup" chick was the actual owner of Bitch Slap.
She's so talented. I love her style of makeup, even if it is more of the drag queen side.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 20, 2009)

i hate the name.
i really do. so i won't even check out their website.  Won't even give the company a second thought.
i'm always one for being innovative or creative 
but bitch slap.. thats just trying to push the envelope so hard that its annoying.  blah. go away.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_White trash bitch, snobby bitch, fake bitch???? Really?_

 
Wow, I didn't realize those were actual names for some of the products! Psycho Bitch, Jealous Bitch, Crazy Bitch, Evil Bitch, Fake Bitch, White Trash Bitch, _One Beat Bitch_, *BRUISED BITCH*!!!!!!!

*BRUISED BITCH????!!!!!*

By the way, I think it's hilarious that the title of the myspace page says:
 Quote:

  REMEMBER GUYS IF MY PAINTWHEELS DON'T SAY ""BITCH SLAP COSMETICS ""THEN YOU GOT THE WRONG ONE!!!  
 
haaaa.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 20, 2009)

LMAO you ladies crack me up


----------



## shyste (Mar 20, 2009)

Been seeing this on YT as well and agree with pp..def don't plan on buying any of this....


----------



## MissResha (Mar 20, 2009)

one beat bitch.

now THAT is hilarious


----------



## benzito_714 (Mar 20, 2009)

i've been called many a bitch (black bitch, big nosed bitch, nappy headed bitch, stupid bitch, etc) in my day so i don't need this make-up validating my bitch-ness.
beside i don't support or pay second thought to anything with bitch-slapped, pimping, pimped-out, or anything else within those parameters.
moving on to the next...


----------



## KarlaKayM (Mar 20, 2009)

I hate this name and would NEVER buy this stuff!


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 20, 2009)

Wouldn't it be easier, if instead of buying "Scandalous" or "Bitch Slap", people just purchased through Lady Burd, their supplier??


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Wouldn't it be easier, if instead of buying "Scandalous" or "Bitch Slap", people just purchased through Lady Burd, their supplier??_

 
 Not really.... LadyBurd is a wholesaler, so unless you have a tax id number and can buy in bulk, they likely will not sell to you.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ Not really.... LadyBurd is a wholesaler, so unless you have a tax id number and can buy in bulk, they likely will not sell to you._

 
Ahhh, gotcha. I missed the part about LB being a wholesaler, lol.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 21, 2009)

I made an order on the 5th of this month (because I really wanted to try the paint wheels) and still haven't received anything -- not even an email or anything.  Ugh, this type of customer service is REALLY off putting.

I kind of just want to send an email requesting my money back.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I made an order on the 5th of this month (because I really wanted to try the paint wheels) and still haven't received anything -- not even an email or anything.  Ugh, this type of customer service is REALLY off putting.

I kind of just want to send an email requesting my money back._

 


Sounds like those girls need a bitch slap.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Sounds like those girls need a bitch slap._

 

Someone bury me now.


----------



## rbella (Mar 21, 2009)

I think this looks pretty ridiculous.  And, I would venture out to say that if their products are of the same quality as their advertising, then it's probably not for me.  I'm all for joking around, but don't screw with my makeup.


----------



## user79 (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Whats with them using the word Bitch so much?

Thats going to turn off a lot of potential customers. I'm no stranger to cursing but I feel you really limit your market when you start publicizing with a name like that. 

Besides, they uses the same supplier that Scandalous does. They aren't using their own products that they created, they are just reselling products from a supplier with the "Bitch Slap" name on them_

 
Yeah they just "slapped" on a "bitchin'" name and called it a day I guess.

Hur hur. I made a funneee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BTW the self-ingratiating monikers are off putting. Makeup Artist Extraordinaire or Master of Makeup? Where's their slice of humble pie?


----------



## aziajs (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_BTW the self-ingratiating monikers are off putting. Makeup Artist Extraordinaire or Master of Makeup? Where's their slice of humble pie?_

 
You know, that never really bothered me.  I have seen a lot of the looks that Kathy (the owner) has done and she really is a master of makeup.  I was very impressed.  Who knows maybe someone give her that name and it stuck as with Queen of Blending.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I agree with the whole name thing. I actually take it a step further as I find the name to be downright offensive and degrading.

Bitch slap cosmetics? More like, "Bitch slapp"ed on a label and called it her own cosmetics line..._


----------



## darklocke (Mar 24, 2009)

I ordered two paint wheels from Bitch Slap Cosmetics on March 17th, after seeing some LOTD-pictures by Tanda (on YouTube). I instantly fell in love with the incredible bright colors, and I had to try them. I got an e-mail the next day telling me that my order was shipped, and March 24th (yesterday) they arrived. 

Just to avoid any misunderstandings, I had them ship to my US-address instead of my norwegian, to save shipping and time.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_ I have seen a lot of the looks that Kathy (the owner) has done and she really is a master of makeup. I was very impressed._

 
I agree. Some of her stuff is amazing.
But it's definitely on the more dramatic side. For the longest time, I thought she was a drag queen...


----------



## concertina (Mar 24, 2009)

I watched that last video and was magically transported to a gay club in 1999....at least, thats what it felt like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm intrigued, but not enough to be the first to purchase.


----------



## concertina (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Wow, I didn't realize those were actual names for some of the products! Psycho Bitch, Jealous Bitch, Crazy Bitch, Evil Bitch, Fake Bitch, White Trash Bitch, One Beat Bitch, *BRUISED BITCH*!!!!!!!

*BRUISED BITCH????!!!!!*
_

 

Okay, I responded before reading all the responses or visiting the page; just based on the videos posted. I will NEVER FUCKING BUY ANYTHING FROM THESE PEOPLE. On what fucking planet is it okay to joke about violence against women?!


----------



## darklocke (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_On what fucking planet is it okay to joke about violence against women?!_

 
Why does it have to be about violence against women? Why can't it be an accidental bruise? I've bruised my arm from rubbing it against a steel pipe. Or maybe a result from playing/fooling around? It's just a name.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 24, 2009)

^ It may be just a name but you have to consider all the victims of sexual abuse, physical abuse, violence to their person, who take offense to this.

Its easy to sit there and say that its not offensive, but put yourself in someone elses shoes who has had that type of experience.

Or all the women who have been in an argument with someone and someone has thrown out an insult and called them a "fake bitch". Words can hurt.

And personally, I would never want to put make-up on that was marketed to "fake bitches."


----------



## MissResha (Mar 24, 2009)

yea and i seriously doubt its a "Bruised Bitch" who bumped into a wall. the name of the line is already violent lol. "bitch slap". c'mon...


----------



## darklocke (Mar 24, 2009)

I just think you're taking it too serious, but hey.. that's just my opinion. 

blindpassion:
I've taken my share of physical abuse, believe me - I'm from a small "town" where being "half bred" and physically handicapped wasn't cool enough for people my age.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_I ordered two paint wheels from Bitch Slap Cosmetics on March 17th, after seeing some LOTD-pictures by Tanda (on YouTube). I instantly fell in love with the incredible bright colors, and I had to try them. I got an e-mail the next day telling me that my order was shipped, and March 24th (yesterday) they arrived. 

Just to avoid any misunderstandings, I had them ship to my US-address instead of my norwegian, to save shipping and time._

 


Wow, seriously?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And you're international?

I ordered on March 5th and have received nothing.  I emailed and have yet to get a response.

That's it, I'm sending an email to request a refund.


----------



## concertina (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_Why does it have to be about violence against women? Why can't it be an accidental bruise? I've bruised my arm from rubbing it against a steel pipe. Or maybe a result from playing/fooling around? It's just a name._

 
Read the description on the website. Its not 'just a name'. 

You can chose to downplay the physical violence you've seen/experienced; thats fine. But don't go out of your way to *NOT* see inappropriateness when its blatantly displayed.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 24, 2009)

well me personally, im not offended by the name at all. i just think its dumb. like, for example...i wouldn't buy "Hot Pussy Cosmetics" just because they have super pigmentation, and had eyeshadows by the name of "yeast infection white, labia pink, clitoral coral, piss yellow, menstrual muave" etc...names like that are really signs of a product/company that will do anything to get attention and i'm not impressed. i dont really give a shit about the line at the end of the day, i just think the name is ridiculous and really childish. besides, if its a lady burd product, i'd rather buy it nameless than to have something called "bitch slap" next to my MAC, NARS, NYX, ELF, etc lol. just my 2.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 25, 2009)

The name doesn't bother me.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_well me personally, im not offended by the name at all. i just think its dumb. *like, for example...i wouldn't buy "Hot Pussy Cosmetics" just because they have super pigmentation, and had eyeshadows by the name of "yeast infection white, labia pink, clitoral coral, piss yellow, menstrual muave" etc*...names like that are really signs of a product/company that will do anything to get attention and i'm not impressed. i dont really give a shit about the line at the end of the day, i just think the name is ridiculous and really childish. besides, if its a lady burd product, i'd rather buy it nameless than to have something called "bitch slap" next to my MAC, NARS, NYX, ELF, etc lol. just my 2._

 
O_O

I don't know what to say.
GENIUS!

ETA: But you do make a good point. It's just a pathetic attempt to seem edgy.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_well me personally, im not offended by the name at all. i just think its dumb. like, for example...i wouldn't buy "Hot Pussy Cosmetics" just because they have super pigmentation, and had eyeshadows by the name of "yeast infection white, labia pink, clitoral coral, piss yellow, menstrual muave" etc...names like that are really signs of a product/company that will do anything to get attention and i'm not impressed. i dont really give a shit about the line at the end of the day, i just think the name is ridiculous and really childish. besides, if its a lady burd product, i'd rather buy it nameless than to have something called "bitch slap" next to my MAC, NARS, NYX, ELF, etc lol. just my 2._

 

LMAO.

Resha, you are a fool.


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_well me personally, im not offended by the name at all. i just think its dumb. like, for example...i wouldn't buy "Hot Pussy Cosmetics" just because they have super pigmentation, and had eyeshadows by the name of "yeast infection white, labia pink, clitoral coral, piss yellow, menstrual muave" etc...names like that are really signs of a product/company that will do anything to get attention and i'm not impressed. i dont really give a shit about the line at the end of the day, i just think the name is ridiculous and really childish. besides, if its a lady burd product, i'd rather buy it nameless than to have something called "bitch slap" next to my MAC, NARS, NYX, ELF, etc lol. just my 2._

 
Wow, clitoral coral really made me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, interesting point nonetheless!


----------



## nebbish (Mar 25, 2009)

I dig the colors & I totally agree with the name being totally trashy... But about 90% of the girls in that bottom video belong in BadMakeup... I mean, SRSLY.

Has anyone tried this stuff yet?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 25, 2009)

I listened to the song playing on the site.  If I heard it correctly, it stated - "Slap that Bitch,  I am your Bitch, and Slap your Bitch."  There was  a pigment titled "One Beat Bitch" and the "Bruised Bitch" eyeshadow.  

The philosophy:  "all about Bringing out the Bitch in you and making it Fierce!... Prepare to be Bitch Slapped!"

I don't find using this word, Bitch, repeatedly in the line with violent terms attached like mantras extremely impressive to say the least.  

I do like the colors, but I would not like my skin being stained. Thinking---->Gee, does your skin being stained from the product equal to some sort of concept of a mark from the creator/"Bitch Slapped"?  Um, no thanks.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 25, 2009)

The name doesn't bother me, but I do think it will turn some people away, obviously.
I do like the owners work, but I think it's a little ridiculous to sell stuff from Ladyburd then get worked up over people selling the same products and claim that you were the first one to sell them and that only yours are authentic.
If people are silly enough to buy it though, that's their fault.
If I liked a product and if the company wasn't shady, I would buy it regardless of the name.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Mar 25, 2009)

bitch is used loosely in the gay/tranny sub culture

I think that's the angle their working.  I don't think they gave much thought into the negative connotations of the word. Which is a pretty typical thing when it comes to using *any epithet (b*tch, n*gga, sp*c, cr*cka) etc.
*
It all depends who and how the word is being usednow if this was Snoop Dog or say Tommy Lee promoting a product called "bitch slap" then you know.. you might be more inclined to take it the wrong way


----------



## darklocke (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Wow, seriously?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And you're international?

I ordered on March 5th and have received nothing.  I emailed and have yet to get a response.

That's it, I'm sending an email to request a refund._

 
I'm international yes, but as I said in my previous post I used my US-address which is in Florida - so the dates I mentioned was from Bitch Slap Cosmetics to Florida, not Norway.


----------



## darklocke (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_You can chose to downplay the physical violence you've seen/experienced; thats fine. But don't go out of your way to *NOT* see inappropriateness when its blatantly displayed._

 
As I said, it's my opinion. The name is not offending me at all, and *I* seriously don't see what the fuss is all about. The name might be stupid, but I like the colors, and I wanted a few of the wheels. I do not intend to look like a drag queen while wearing the makeup, and even if it's highly pigmented, I'm sure it's possible to tone it down a notch.


----------



## DigitalRain (Mar 25, 2009)

This thread is HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL i'm just sayin...


----------



## iaisha26 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll second that...people are just passionate about their views. 

The name doesn't offend - what I saw on you tube was amazing - won't buy the product. I won't use it daily and I don't stage makeup/theatical often.       


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DigitalRain* 

 
_This thread is HILARIOUS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## lipshock (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_I'm international yes, but as I said in my previous post I used my US-address which is in Florida - so the dates I mentioned was from Bitch Slap Cosmetics to Florida, not Norway._

 

Um, yes, I saw that.

Still confuses me as to how you received your items before me, considering that I ordered before you.

THAT is what I was trying to say.


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_well me personally, im not offended by the name at all. i just think its dumb. like, for example...i wouldn't buy "Hot Pussy Cosmetics" just because they have super pigmentation, and had eyeshadows by the name of "yeast infection white, labia pink, clitoral coral, piss yellow, menstrual muave" etc...names like that are really signs of a product/company that will do anything to get attention and i'm not impressed. i dont really give a shit about the line at the end of the day, i just think the name is ridiculous and really childish. besides, if its a lady burd product, i'd rather buy it nameless than to have something called "bitch slap" next to my MAC, NARS, NYX, ELF, etc lol. just my 2._

 

That's not fair!!!!  You can't tease me with that level of creativity and hilliarity and NOT have the actual products to back it up!!!  Your corporate headquarters is in Flushing, NY right?





















P.S.  I can barely stand to use any other line except MAC (I know, its a me-being-overly-loyal-my-whole-life kinda thing) and when I do that stuff has to be *phenomenal* to win my heart (and a spot in my traincase)...Bitch Slap?  Fool, please!


----------



## User49 (Mar 25, 2009)

Bitch Slap! Cosmetics

I've had a look at the website. While the make up i find really *amusing* and inspiring I don't think the prices are particularly intriguing! I think they are marketing to a particular type of make up lover. I do like the more theatrical looks so I don't have a problem with it. Shame that it's pricey. I think the name is fun and punchy and not to be taken too literally! However,  I'm stickin to Mac! I do like their pink kabuki brush tho!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 25, 2009)

^^[email protected] ny ur too silly


----------



## concertina (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Bitch Slap! Cosmetics
However,  I'm stickin to Mac! I do like their pink kabuki brush tho!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
All the brushes on their site are Crown Brushes: Crown Brush


----------



## amyzon (Mar 25, 2009)

What a coincidence... I was just browsing this gem of a site last night... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They really are on the cutting edge when it comes to sleek looking, user-friendly websites by the way - _impressive_!! 

And now ladies and gents... It is with pleasure that I present... the site bio...

Kathy is the owner and founder of Bitch Slap! Cosmetics. She was born in Los Angeles, California and raised in San Antonio, Texas since the age of 11. Kathy's intriguing love for makeup and her amazing Artistry Skills has mesmerized and influenced many people. Those Kathy has shaped the faces of include The Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders, Playboy, Penthouse, Jose E'ber Salon, and numerous editorial ads. Her Creativity, Imagination, and Resourcefulness have become her trademark. *Kathy is known by many as The Master of Makeup because of her precise execution, speed and agility. 
*
Several years ago, Kathy became long-time best friends with Ronald Hughes, Vice President of Bitch Slap! Cosmetics. Kathy and Ron worked many years for a company where their talents and creativity never blossomed. They dealt with numerous adversities from overly envious employees to backstabbing, weak management teams who lacked the capacity to create successful business. *They took the initiative to create Bitch Slap! Cosmetics and they choose to Bitch Slap! the competition* and create a brand that was specific to what the people wanted!

Bitch Slap! Cosmetics philosophy is all about Bringing out the Bitch in you and Making it Fierce! With Bitch Slap! Cosmetics you will experience the Vivid, Untamed, and Unexpected. *We plan to break the cliches and bring you into a world of Magic, Uncontrollable Hunger* (huh??)*, and Fierce Presentation. 

*Prepare to be Bitch Slapped!  
Classy!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL I'm in a sarcastic mood today, can you tell?!  I really don't care how this company decides to market their product; personally I just find it a little trashy how they're trying to get their message across.  Calling a certain product bitchslap! is cool and edgy, but calling your brand bitchslap! IMO is going to eliminate a lot of potential buyers like younger girls whose parents aren't going to buy a brand for their girls with bitch in the name! LOL  I don't care personally, nothing really offends me.  The reason I won't be buying is the same reasons others have listed - it doesn't look like these products have the kind of quality I demand from my cosmetics, _especially_ for some of the prices they're asking!!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 26, 2009)

well HERE is a site selling the same stuff, and a lot cheaper and kinder to the general audience lol

B'Lush Cosmetics


----------



## blackmetalmist (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_well HERE is a site selling the same stuff, and a lot cheaper and kinder to the general audience lol

B'Lush Cosmetics_

 
Lol and of course lets not forget "Forever Glamorous" as well with the pigmentated e/s....


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 26, 2009)

heee! "pigmentated" comes full circle! someone please put that on a shirt!

can i have a "pigmentated" smiley?


----------



## MissResha (Mar 26, 2009)

LMFAO!!! comedy!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_well HERE is a site selling the same stuff, and a lot cheaper and kinder to the general audience lol

B'Lush Cosmetics_

 
Well, at LEAST they have a good combination of the cheap shit we seem to like. I see they have the 36mm palettes I want... and the shipping is hella cheap. I may end up patronizing them, if only for that.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_well HERE is a site selling the same stuff, and a lot cheaper and kinder to the general audience lol

B'Lush Cosmetics_

 
hmmm looks like I'll be ordering from them out of Scandalous, Bitch Slap, Forever Glamorous, etc etc. since they seem to have the cheapest price and isn't offensive.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^I noticed that, too. I guess it just proves that no matter how faithful you are to a brand, YOU CAN'T RESIST THE MAC!!!

 I think she used to work for MAC as well.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 27, 2009)

RE: My March 5th order.

Still no response to my initial email about why my order was taking so long but I just sent them an email like five minutes ago asking for a refund since no one was responding to my email, and lo and behold three minutes later, I just received a full refund for the total purchase.












Why couldn't anyone just tell me what was going on with my order?

ETA:  Received an email stating that they sent me an email on the 17th because my address was wrong and the package was sent back to them.  Which is odd because I didn't receive any emails (my phone is connected to my email, so I get them instantly) and the address is the exact same one I used for my first order (which I received 3 days later after the initial purchase date). . so I'm not really sure what went wrong on whichever end.  Ah, I hate when stuff like this happens.  I just wanted the damn paintwheels.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_RE: My March 5th order.

Still no response to my initial email about why my order was taking so long but I just sent them an email like five minutes ago asking for a refund since no one was responding to my email, and lo and behold three minutes later, I just received a full refund for the total purchase.












Why couldn't anyone just tell me what was going on with my order?

ETA:  Received an email stating that they sent me an email on the 17th because my address was wrong and the package was sent back to them.  Which is odd because I didn't receive any emails (my phone is connected to my email, so I get them instantly) and the address is the exact same one I used for my first order (which I received 3 days later after the initial purchase date). . so I'm not really sure what went wrong on whichever end.  Ah, I hate when stuff like this happens.  I just wanted the damn paintwheels.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well you could always re order or just order them from B'Lush Cosmetics


----------



## lipshock (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Well you could always re order or just order them from B'Lush Cosmetics_

 

Yeah, this is true but now that I've waited so long, the thrill is gone.


----------



## TangoMT (Mar 27, 2009)

This whole thread is hilarious..between this one and the Scandalous thread someone needs to call the morgue because I am DEAD from laughing!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh wow... This whole fiasco is a beyond ridiculous...

Anyway, B'Lush has the theatrical and empty palettes I saw on Auraline and thhe great thing about that site is that they don't have the minimum purchase amount that alot of others do... That's good stuff.


----------



## user79 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just a note, we don't tolerate members ridiculing other people's makeup just because they aren't members on Specktra. There's other websites you can partake in if you want to engage in that kind of commentary. Please keep the discussion on business practices or whatever, but complaining about their makeup looks is just childish and not an atmosphere we promote on Specktra. If this descends into name calling and ridiculing their makeup style, we'll have to end up locking this thread.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_well HERE is a site selling the same stuff, and a lot cheaper and kinder to the general audience lol

B'Lush Cosmetics_

 
I am amused that they spelled Avocado wrong.

"Girl, get the Avacado e/s, it's sooooo pigmentated!!!"

ETA: In the about us page, h/she is quite honest and says they don't manufacture the makeup, they just put it up for sale. I do love honesty, I have to say.


----------



## thespry (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_well HERE is a site selling the same stuff, and a lot cheaper and kinder to the general audience lol

B'Lush Cosmetics_

 
Thanks MissResha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was scanning through the B'Lush Cosmetics site, and checked out their palettes... aren't they the same as Coastal Scents? Are they all from Lady Burd?


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Mar 29, 2009)

Julia I apologize. I didn't mean to take it in that direction, I was just trying to say as others have that it is a bit much and over the top for my taste. Sorry guys. I do want to know if anyone orders from B'lush though! just to see how long it takes and what the customer service is like.


----------



## nooeeyy (Mar 30, 2009)

Can I Just Say That...kathy(master Of Makeup) Who Is The Ceo Of The Makeup Line Is Amazing. She Happens To Be A Bad Ass Makeup Artist And Also Really Sweet. The Whole Purpose Of The Diverse Looks Is To Express The Possibilities Of Makeup. I Mean If It's Too Extreme For Some Thats Fine...but To Call It Drag?!!!! Whats Wrong With Drag?!!!Why so judgmental?!!!  Who Wants To Just Do Simple Looks All The Time?!!! Bleh....boring!!!!!! The Whole Concept Of Bitch-slap Is To Reach that inner Fierceness And Embrace It. I Own Almost All The Colors And Trust Me..they are The Ish....great Color Payoff....great Products And Worth The Buy. I have never had an issue of not receiving anything. You can always email Kathy and she gets back to you directly. Now I Love MAC As Much As The Next Girl...but as a FreeLance makeup artist, as I work And Experiment...dare I Say..there Are Other Brands Out There That On A Professional Level Are Amazing...and Bitchslap Is One Of Em'.............rock On Kathy And My Fellow Fierce Chicks!!!!............and If Ur Offended By The Name "BitchSlap"..read her Website And You Will See Where The Name came FromBitch Slap! Cosmeticshttp://www.bitchslap-cosmetics.com)!...sheesh....does Anyone Have An Open Mind


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nooeeyy* 

 
_Can I Just Say That...kathy(master Of Makeup) Who Is The Ceo Of The Makeup Line Is Amazing. She Happens To Be A Bad Ass Makeup Artist And Also Really Sweet. The Whole Purpose Of The Diverse Looks Is To Express The Possibilities Of Makeup. I Mean If It's Too Extreme For Some Thats Fine...but To Call It Drag?!!!! Whats Wrong With Drag?!!!Why so judgmental?!!!  Who Wants To Just Do Simple Looks All The Time?!!! Bleh....boring!!!!!! The Whole Concept Of Bitch-slap Is To Reach that inner Fierceness And Embrace It. I Own Almost All The Colors And Trust Me..they are The Ish....great Color Payoff....great Products And Worth The Buy. I have never had an issue of not receiving anything. You can always email Kathy and she gets back to you directly. Now I Love MAC As Much As The Next Girl...but as a FreeLance makeup artist, as I work And Experiment...dare I Say..there Are Other Brands Out There That On A Professional Level Are Amazing...and Bitchslap Is One Of Em'.............rock On Kathy And My Fellow Fierce Chicks!!!!............and If Ur Offended By The Name "BitchSlap"..read her Website And You Will See Where The Name came FromBitch Slap! Cosmeticswww.bitchslap-cosmetics.com)!!!!!!...sheesh....does Anyone Have An Open Mind_

 

In my opinion, you're blatantly being hypocritical by saying we should have an open mind about drag, but yet you're calling neutral and natural looks boring. If you expect people to embrace the style of make-up you like, you need to embrace the style of make-up they like as well.

And to be honest, as a freelance artist myself - I would never call ANY style of make-up boring. Clients don't like to be told that what they would like done to themselves, is boring.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 31, 2009)

um, whats a "hatter"?

see, this is why i voted Obama. Our national education system has failed us *smh*


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Mar 31, 2009)

Simmer down ladies....


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok folks. Lets dial the rhetoric back a bit.


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_well me personally, im not offended by the name at all. i just think its dumb. like, for example...i wouldn't buy "Hot Pussy Cosmetics" just because they have super pigmentation, and had eyeshadows by the name of "*yeast infection white, labia pink, clitoral coral, piss yellow, menstrual muave"* etc...names like that are really signs of a product/company that will do anything to get attention and i'm not impressed. i dont really give a shit about the line at the end of the day, i just think the name is ridiculous and really childish. besides, if its a lady burd product, i'd rather buy it nameless than to have something called "bitch slap" next to my MAC, NARS, NYX, ELF, etc lol. just my 2._

 
OMG i just choked, thats hilarious


----------



## nooeeyy (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_In my opinion, you're blatantly being hypocritical by saying we should have an open mind about drag, but yet you're calling neutral and natural looks boring. If you expect people to embrace the style of make-up you like, you need to embrace the style of make-up they like as well.

And to be honest, as a freelance artist myself - I would never call ANY style of make-up boring. Clients don't like to be told that what they would like done to themselves, is boring._

 
WELL..THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH NATURAL MORE SUBDUED LOOKS. I DO THEM ALL THE TIME. HOWEVER, FOR MY OWN MAKEUP I DO TO MYSELF...I LIKE MORE COLOR. THAT IS NOT TO SAY THAT I DON'T DO WHATEVER MAKEUP ON MY CLIENTS THAT IS TO THEIR LIKING. "BLATANTLY HYPOCRITICAL"?!!!....YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT. SO PLEASE!!!!!!!...SO TO BE HONEST WITH YOU, BEFORE YOU START...KEEP MY CLIENTS OUT OF IT. YOU DON'T KNOW ME OR THEM. I DIDN'T CALL ANYONE BORING OR ANY STYLE OF MAKEUP BORING!!!!! NOW....BACK TO WHAT I WAS SAYING..TO CRITICIZE AND CALL HER DRAG IS WRONG.  AND I DON'T EXPECT ANYTHING FROM PEOPLE. I DON'T LIVE IN A WORLD WHERE I WORSHIP WHAT PEOPLE SAY. HOWEVER, WHEN DID IT BECOME WRONG TO EXPERIMENT AND TRY NEW THINGS THAT YOU AREN'T GOING TO SEE EVERYDAY?!!!!! 


I RESPECT KATHY AND IT GOES WITHOUT SAYING THAT I RESPECT ALL ARTIST WHO ARE OUT THERE DOING THEIR THING. AND WHEN I WEAR BITCHSLAP..PEOPLE STOP TO COMMENT AND ASK ABOUT IT ALL THE TIME..SO SHE MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT!!!!

IN MY OPINION THERE IS A ABSOLUTE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM AND NEGATIVE. NOW IF YOU WANNA CRITICIZE SOMEONE ON A CONSTRUCTIVE LEVEL THAT'S FINE, BUT I THINK AS MAKEUP ARTIST IN GENERAL WE JUST NEED TO SUPPORT EACH OTHER AND NOT BASH ANYONE FOR THEIR MAKEUP AND WHAT THEY ARE TRYING TO DO. AS ARTISTS WE HAVE ENOUGH TO WORRY ABOUT THAN WHAT OTHER ARTIST ARE DOING. 



SO KEEP ON KEEPIN'


----------



## carandru (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nooeeyy* 

 
_...but To Call It Drag?!!!! Whats Wrong With Drag?!!!Why so judgmental?!!!  Who Wants To Just Do Simple Looks All The Time?!!! *Bleh....boring!!!!!!* _

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nooeeyy* 

 
_*WELL..THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH NATURAL MORE SUBDUED LOOKS. I DO THEM ALL THE TIME. HOWEVER, FOR MY OWN MAKEUP I DO TO MYSELF...I LIKE MORE COLOR. THAT IS NOT TO SAY THAT I DON'T DO WHATEVER MAKEUP ON MY CLIENTS THAT IS TO THEIR LIKING. "BLATANTLY HYPOCRITICAL"?!!!....YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT. SO PLEASE!!!!!!!...SO TO BE HONEST WITH YOU, BEFORE YOU START...KEEP MY CLIENTS OUT OF IT. YOU DON'T KNOW ME OR THEM.** I DIDN'T CALL ANYONE BORING OR ANY STYLE OF MAKEUP BORING!!!!!*_

 
Ok, a couple of points. And please don't take this as an attack or anything, as I am trying to be helpful.
1)  Please don't type in all caps.  It looks like you are yelling, and can be seen as offensive. Unless of course, you are indeed yelling at all of us, then by all means, engage Caps lock and type away.
2) You did indeed call simple makeup looks boring. You may not have intended it that way.. and no you didn't specify what "simple" means as far as a makeup style. But you seem to be up in arms about a statement that you indeed made. Try to check that out next time and if that's not what you meant, clarify it as that. Not as you didn't say it.

And honestly, I really like Kathy.  Her looks are excellent IMO.  That doesn't mean they aren't dragish b/c some of them are. Drag IS a style of makeup, and can be done well. It doesn't have to be taken in a negative manner. I know I still look to drag tutorials for contouring/highlighting tips. 


Anywho, I do have bitchslap products and I like them b/c they are very easy to work w/ and have great pigmentation.  However, they are alllllll super glittery which is not something I want to use on a daily basis on myself or clients. Sometimes I don't feel like or have the time to clean up that much fallout.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nooeeyy* 

 
_Who Wants To Just Do Simple Looks All The Time?!!! Bleh....boring!!!!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nooeeyy* 

 
_*"BLATANTLY HYPOCRITICAL"?!!!....YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT. SO PLEASE!!!!!!!...

*....... *I DIDN'T CALL ANYONE BORING OR ANY STYLE OF MAKEUP BORING!!!!*_

 

Enough said.
If you're going to have a discussion, at least stand with the comments you made and quit the flip-flopping.

And you were being blatantly hypocritical. I'm not just throwing big words out there for the sake of the conversation - this is the way I speak. It was my way of saying, you're preaching something but choosing not to follow the same practice when it comes to your own life (i.e criticizing others neutral looks but saying that people should accept drag).

*This doesn't need to get out of hand, we are all grown ups here, so please stop the typing in caps - as it can be taken as if you're yelling - and lets just have a discussion - in a respectful way. *


----------



## starfck (Apr 2, 2009)

so bitchslap pigments are bad for your eyes ? i really wanted to get some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - BITCH SLAP NEO PIGMENTS - NOT SAFE FOR EYES


----------



## susannef (Apr 2, 2009)

woah pink caps. trying to read that gives me a head ache.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 2, 2009)

OHHH the drama!!!!!! Good lord. That video gave me a headache. All those women and their bitching about their products and their enemies and their cosmetic rivals are giving me a headache!


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 2, 2009)

at least this keeps me awake at work.


----------



## nooeeyy (Apr 2, 2009)

YES...BEING REPETITIVE IS BORING. DIFFERENT IS GOOD!!!! I STAND BY EVERYTHING I SAY. I'M SIMPLY STATING HOW I FEEL AND THE SIMPLE FACT THAT THERE ISN'T ANYTHING WRONG WITH DRAG MAKEUP..EVERYDAY NEUTRAL MAKEUP, COLORFUL MAKEUP ETC. SO YES....TO NOT TRY LOOKS THAT MAY BE DIFFERENT IS BORING. NO ONE SAID YOU HAD TO LIKE IT, JUST RESPECT IT. AND TO CALL HER DRAG IN THE MANNER IN WHICH IT WAS SAID WAS WRONG. ALL MY OPNION. DUALLY NOTED. NOW IF YOU CANT SIMPLY UNDERSTAND WHAT I MEAN, THAT' S ANOTHER STORY

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Enough said.
If you're going to have a discussion, at least stand with the comments you made and quit the flip-flopping.

And you were being blatantly hypocritical. I'm not just throwing big words out there for the sake of the conversation - this is the way I speak. It was my way of saying, you're preaching something but choosing not to follow the same practice when it comes to your own life (i.e criticizing others neutral looks but saying that people should accept drag).

*This doesn't need to get out of hand, we are all women here, so please stop the typing in caps - as it can be taken as if you're yelling - and lets just have a discussion - in a respectful way. *_


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 2, 2009)

Just to be fair - I never said I didn't like drag. As a freelance MA, I love and appreciate every style of make-up.


----------



## SugarDaisy (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_






at least this keeps me awake at work._

 
I needed this post today.


----------



## caliluv (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starfck* 

 
_so bitchslap pigments are bad for your eyes ? i really wanted to get some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - BITCH SLAP NEO PIGMENTS - NOT SAFE FOR EYES_

 
too much drama! lol


----------



## astronaut (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caliluv* 

 
_too much drama! lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOLLLLL! That video made my day! So she's the one that owns b-lush? 

I love the drama too


----------



## MissResha (Apr 3, 2009)

^^LMFAO that vid is hilarious


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

  YES...BEING REPETITIVE IS BORING. DIFFERENT IS GOOD!!!! I STAND BY EVERYTHING I SAY. I'M SIMPLY STATING HOW I FEEL AND THE SIMPLE FACT THAT THERE ISN'T ANYTHING WRONG WITH DRAG MAKEUP..EVERYDAY NEUTRAL MAKEUP, COLORFUL MAKEUP ETC. SO YES....TO NOT TRY LOOKS THAT MAY BE DIFFERENT IS BORING. NO ONE SAID YOU HAD TO LIKE IT, JUST RESPECT IT. AND TO CALL HER DRAG IN THE MANNER IN WHICH IT WAS SAID WAS WRONG. ALL MY OPNION. DUALLY NOTED. NOW IF YOU CANT SIMPLY UNDERSTAND WHAT I MEAN, THAT' S ANOTHER STORY  
 

Please stop writing in caps, it is considered yelling and there's no need for that. You can write your opinion but enough of the caps bright pink font please. It is hard to read and just comes off as rude, as several others have mentioned. 

Thanks.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 3, 2009)

i seen their stuff on youtube and bought it off ebay for cheap lol (10.00 per paint wheel).  The owners of these make up lies ie: Bitchslap, Forever glamourus, still glamorous and B Lush all get their products from LAdyBurd.com.  I wanted to start out my own line to but decided not too.  There is too many people that already sell the same shit.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_um, whats a "hatter"?

see, this is why i voted Obama. Our national education system has failed us *smh*_

 


Resha u fucken always make me laugh with ur posts.  U should have ur own youtube channel


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starfck* 

 
_so bitchslap pigments are bad for your eyes ? i really wanted to get some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - BITCH SLAP NEO PIGMENTS - NOT SAFE FOR EYES_

 

LOL! The comments are 300059046506053058308 times better!

It seems like none of these makeup line owners know a damn thing about running a proper business successfully. They're sooo unprofessional.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 3, 2009)

Where'd my post go? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree... I find it all very unprofessional. I mean alerting ppl about a product not being developed for use on a particular area of the body is one thing, but to curse about it and it's your competition? Not so much the best approach...

And I say again, consumers need to be smarter about what they spend their money on and research products before they buy and use them!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_LOL! The comments are 300059046506053058308 times better!

It seems like none of these makeup line owners know a damn thing about running a proper business successfully. They're sooo unprofessional._


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

The YouTube Cosmetic Company battles....if you have to battle it out on youtube videos...Just how successful are you....DRAMA!!!!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 3, 2009)

^^but thats what makes it funny! it's almost like, 3 mac counters taking their vids to youtube to compete and bitch about who has "better" releases of Lavender Whip lipstick. its really stupid.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^but thats what makes it funny! it's almost like, 3 mac counters taking their vids to youtube to compete and bitch about who has "better" releases of Lavender Whip lipstick. its really stupid._

 
So you think our new company "CutA'Ho " will do well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Cuz I'm not up for doing no videos


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_So you think our new company "Cut a Ho " will do well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Cuz I'm not up for doing no videos_

 
Please let me know when your website goes live.  Serve it up!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Please let me know when your website goes live. Serve it up!_

 
Are you kidding you're gonna be in charge of Business Development ...I'm Finance and MissResha is President!! Show me the Money!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 3, 2009)

So, we'll place our starter order at Lady Bird or Lady  Burd or whatever and we're good to go, right?  I'll design the "CutaHo" logo and we'll be off to the races.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Rach.....we knew we could count on you...make sure to note all eyeliner and eyeshadows are applied with sterile razor blades and fishing knives....people are picky about their makeup tools for some reason.


Ok I'm stopping...just j/k folks


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 3, 2009)

That was fun.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 3, 2009)

ok seriously, i am DYING!!!!

CUT-A-HO Cosmetics!!!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!!!!!

*breathes* omg ya'll are classic!!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 3, 2009)

You know... after all this, isn't Scandalous not looking so bad right about now? lol


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_LMAO but jeeez! its just so...angry..._

 

LOL 

Call me weird, I saw the name and went errrrr...no.


----------



## Hellokittyqt87 (Apr 5, 2009)

yeah these girls are soo immature 

bitch slap lastest vid against b-lush.

YouTube - Product Reviews


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh my gosh, wow...

These women have all lost their minds! The videos need to stop now, it's beyond ridiculous...


----------



## flossay (Apr 5, 2009)

Okay , this is gonna be a long post.  You can take what you want from it or you can see what the message is about.  Im personally a little tired of people saying Im a hater and looking past the real message.  I do sell Lady Burd cosmetics but I do not sell the "NEO" shit. It is shit because it is a set of pigments that come from TKB Trading.  Some of them are cosmetic grade neon colors but are not for use around the eyes and it clearly states that.  The green and a couple others are not even cosmetic grade.  They are dyes used for soaps and craft making.  The pictures of the pigments on TKB and the pictures on the Bitch Slap site were exactly the same.  I made a youtube video about it and immediately they reacted with drama.  They removed the description of the pigments that said eyeshadow and changed the pictures.  Then suddenly the ones which were not cosmetic grade were marked as sold out and then later removed from the site.  They then posted a blog about the ingredients which proves nothing because obviously this stuff came from TKB and since it was revealed she probably found something safe to order in a hurry to cover her ass for all the product that she has sold to people which can be potentially harmful.  Check your stuff people, buy from who you want, but be very careful what you use.  All the bashing from Bitch Slap now doesnt really bother me lol it just shows that they felt the Bitch Slapping that I gave them.  In hopes of all this maybe just maybe Kathy can overcharge for her new shadow quads from yournamepro cosmetics and take some more steps towards looking a little more feminine because right now I cant really tell one way or the other.







it is all very stupid and sure maybe i reacted in an angry state but still does not justify the fact that what they are doing is wrong and they should clear it up what is sad is they keep reporting the videos and then youtube keeps removing taking them down for inappropriate content  
what gives?


----------



## user79 (Apr 5, 2009)

To those involved in the dispute between different sellers/companies, please keep your name calling and conflict off Specktra. This forum is not a platform for you to hold your childish arguments, you can do so through other means.


----------



## nikkie20six (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_^ It may be just a name but you have to consider all the victims of sexual abuse, physical abuse, violence to their person, who take offense to this.

Its easy to sit there and say that its not offensive, but put yourself in someone elses shoes who has had that type of experience.

Or all the women who have been in an argument with someone and someone has thrown out an insult and called them a "fake bitch". Words can hurt.

And personally, I would never want to put make-up on that was marketed to "fake bitches."_

 
So with that said, the name on the product would turn you into it?  Such as "Bruised Bitch" You then would become a battered woman or a victim of some violent act?  I find that ridiculous.  Its the name on the product something that is catchy to get your attention.

I guess you wouldn't wear Orgasm blush, Promiscuous lipstick by Nars, Perversion, Hot Pants, Stalker, Uzi, Shotgun, Asphyxia(choking) eyeshadows by Urban Decay because "all the victims of sexual abuse, physical abuse, violence to their person, who take offense to this."

Yeyo eye shadow by Urban Decay-Please correct me if I am wrong but doesnt that refer to cocaine?
Chronic, Narcotic eyeshadow another drug reference.  So I guess you feel the same way about the names other companies use as well?

Its just a name not a character and not an actual being.  People are taking the name thing way too far.

Nik


----------



## nikkie20six (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_well me personally, im not offended by the name at all. i just think its dumb. like, for example...i wouldn't buy "Hot Pussy Cosmetics" just because they have super pigmentation, and had eyeshadows by the name of "yeast infection white, labia pink, clitoral coral, piss yellow, menstrual muave" etc...names like that are really signs of a product/company that will do anything to get attention and i'm not impressed. i dont really give a shit about the line at the end of the day, i just think the name is ridiculous and really childish. besides, if its a lady burd product, i'd rather buy it nameless than to have something called "bitch slap" next to my MAC, NARS, NYX, ELF, etc lol. just my 2._

 
So I am assuming that you own Orgasm by Nars, or Primiscous lipstick?  Is that also offensive or childish to you?


----------



## flossay (Apr 5, 2009)

damn gurl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kathy works you hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




does she ever reply to issues about her company herself?


----------



## nikkie20six (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hellokittyqt87* 

 
_yeah these girls are soo immature 

bitch slap lastest vid against b-lush.

YouTube - Product Reviews_

 
I am Nikkie a rep from Bitchslap Cosmetics.  That video did not come from our camp at all.  If you have seen the videos that I made I said that I have nothing to say about any other companies.  Its childish and immature and still we receiving hate mail from people that are opening channels just to bash Bitchslap Cosmetics and for what?

I would just like to thank everyone who has supported the company.  We wish everyone well and there is no bad blood between Bitchslap and any other companies.  If they continue to harrass and slander the companies name its on them, Bitchslap is not taking part of it.  At the end of the day it all comes down to business.  



Thank you,
Nikkie


----------



## MissResha (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikkie20six* 

 
_So I am assuming that you own Orgasm by Nars, or Primiscous lipstick?  Is that also offensive or childish to you?_

 


lmao actually your assumption is correct! i dont own those, sorry. next!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikkie20six* 

 
_I am Nikkie a rep from Bitchslap Cosmetics. That video did not come from our camp at all. If you have seen the videos that I made I said that I have nothing to say about any other companies. Its childish and immature and still we receiving hate mail from people that are opening channels just to bash Bitchslap Cosmetics and for what?

I would just like to thank everyone who has supported the company. We wish everyone well and there is no bad blood between Bitchslap and any other companies. If they continue to harrass and slander the companies name its on them, Bitchslap is not taking part of it. At the end of the day it all comes down to business. 



Thank you,
Nikkie_

 
No offense Nikkie...and please don't take this personal...But, Who really cares? 
To respond even on here you are taking part in it...This is a forum of opinions and everyone is entilted to theirs....Take your wars back to YouTube 

Good Luck over at BitchSlap


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikkie20six* 

 
_I am Nikkie a rep from Bitchslap Cosmetics.  That video did not come from our camp at all.  If you have seen the videos that I made I said that I have nothing to say about any other companies.  Its childish and immature and still we receiving hate mail from people that are opening channels just to bash Bitchslap Cosmetics and for what?

I would just like to thank everyone who has supported the company.  We wish everyone well and there is no bad blood between Bitchslap and any other companies.  If they continue to harrass and slander the companies name its on them, Bitchslap is not taking part of it.  At the end of the day it all comes down to business.  



Thank you,
Nikkie_

 
Most people aren't that idiot so they know this is fake, but you should as well understand why Bruised Bitch is way worst then Orgasm NARS blush and such for a product name... the fact that you don't understand that explains a lot of things about how this business turned and how things are dealed with on YouTube and here. 
If it weren't from the fact that people needed to be warned about some products, I would vote to close this topic.

That's my opinion.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 5, 2009)

and lets just clarify...

NARS, named after Francois Nars or whatever his name is, thats the name of his cosmetic company. NARS. 

Orgasm blush, is a COLOR of his blush. there's a big difference here hun.

lets just say if NARS changed his company name to Oversexed Cosmetics, and had all these sexually charged products, which he does have a few, but lets just say ALL of them were named after something sexual. thats a company trying to do too much. too much "shock and awe". he'll have to forever keep up that whole sex thing and after a while, it gets old.

So you cant really compare one or 2 products named Orgasm or Pillow Talk, to an ENTIRE line dedicated to "bitchery". Lets just say it was called something simple like Urban Cosmetics. and a couple colors were called Broke Bitch, Stank Bitch, etc. thats just enough shock and awe, but when you base your entire cosmetic line on something bitchy, it will only appeal to certain people. 

i'm looking at it from a business perspective. when you name your entire line something like that, you stick yourself in a box. because realistically, no sane parent would buy their 15 year old a lipgloss (for example) called Slutty Bitch. again, MY OPINION, i think its just really "childish" from a business perspective. again the name doesn't offend me at all, i'm grown. but pretty soon, you're gonna run out of "bitches"


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^ well said....


----------



## MissResha (Apr 5, 2009)

yo [email protected] video posted up there!!

see, (and i'm sayin this completely in GENERAL) if you want folks to take you and your line seriously...you don't do dumb shit like that. i dont know who that girl is, but wtf, seriously??

somewhere, reps from MAC, NARS, and even ELF are laughing and pointing.


----------



## user79 (Apr 5, 2009)

This is getting beyond ridiculous. To all people selling Ladyburd products, please resolve your differences between yourselves, not on here. Thanks.


----------

